# Need crew



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Leaving Kirby's tomorrow (Freeport) at 6am (Friday, June 14). Will be driving a 28-foot Prokat with twin 150 Mercs. Cost should be less than $150.

Need two crew members.

Mike
[email protected]


----------



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

Both spots still available? We planned a trip for tomorrow morn out of Galveston but my starboard motor is down


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Pm and email sent.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Crew*

Sorry but the spots were taken within 15 minutes of posting. I will keep your names for a future trip. Mike


----------



## BlueDog (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Bud... Hope y'all wear'em out!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Good luck to yall Mike.....


----------

